# Quadra Fire Hudson Bay



## tphipps (Nov 13, 2011)

So we are looking around and still selecting.  We recently found the Hudson Bay model that is reported at 41000 BTU.  That is the highest of what we have looked at thus far.  Does anyone have experience with these?  We were looking at the Regency E33, but in all the quotes they had left out the venting so that just bumped the price in comparisons and got us looking around some more.  We were also looking at the FB models of QuadraFire.  We are in Portland Oregon in 3000 sf house.  Hoping to save on the operation of the gas furnace as it is nearing its life.  We could run the fan on the furnace as the cold return is in the fire room.

Tony


----------

